# A Mark 4.5 Jetta?



## Sling Shot (Aug 2, 2000)

While traveling up Highway 5 today, I saw what appeared to be a previous-generation Jetta (Mark 4) with a Passat B5.5-ish nose and Passat B6-ish taillights. I assumed it was either a Canadian or Mexican Jetta. It looked very handsome - in some ways, even more so than the current Mark 5 Jetta. Assuming it can sell for a price below the Rabbit, I think it could do well in the USA.
Are there any owners out there that can post pics of this car?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Sling Shot)*

That's a 2008 City Jetta. Available in both Canada and Mexico.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I...9.jpg


----------



## Arroyo (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Sling Shot)*

In 2007, the City Golf and City Jetta accounted for around 16,000 sales in Canada. That's about 42 percent of VW's total 2006 Canadian sales. They probably would sell well in the USA - particularly in this economic downturn period.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The CityJetta is sold in South America,as well as in China,where it is very popular,and is called the BORA.
The A2 Jetta is the top selling car there,and the new A5 Jetta is called the Sagitar.
Jettas rule.


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (anthonymindel)*

im pretty sure the ones in Mexico are called "Pointers" i see them all the time coming up from TJ.


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

weird.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VRSIX* »_im pretty sure the ones in Mexico are called "Pointers" i see them all the time coming up from TJ. 

Pointers are something else. They're based on the South American "Gol" model, which is not directly related to any A platform vehicles. Old model Gols were sold in the USA as the Fox.


----------



## sperkins (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

yeah pointers are different. totally right.


----------



## rmart01vr6 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Sling Shot)*

I see plenty of them down here. Kinda common already.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Arroyo)*

It might be interesting to see this front end on a Mk4 Golf four door. It looks like the front turn signal might follow the line of the c pillar.


----------



## Arroyo (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Kammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kammer* »_It might be interesting to see this front end on a Mk4 Golf four door. It looks like the front turn signal might follow the line of the c pillar.


Photos of the City Golf










































_Modified by Arroyo at 11:16 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A Mark 4.5 Jetta? (Arroyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arroyo* »_
Photos of the City Golf...


Cool. I guess what I was envisioning would be a City Jolf, then...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

as ugly as anything VW ever gets


----------



## salcido23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VRSIX* »_im pretty sure the ones in Mexico are called "Pointers" i see them all the time coming up from TJ. 

the new city jettas are called pointers? no in mexico they are called bora


----------



## salcido23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

jealous?


----------

